# Konosuke HD vs Geshin Ginga



## bechler (Jan 16, 2013)

How do these knives compare. They are almost the exact same price.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 16, 2013)

Grind and profiles are similar. HD sharpens a little more like carbon but is less stain resistant. Edge retention is similar. Lately, fit and finish on Konosuke has been spotty. Tough call but I would lean Gesshin Ginga.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 17, 2013)

I find the edge retention on my hd a bit better than my ginga. It stays 'usefully dull' for a very long time. Usefully dull is not sharp, but still cutting anything I put in front of it with ease. 

Writing that sentence I've realised I've very high standards when it comes to sharp. 

F&F of ginga is heaps better. I like the profile of the funayuki style hds more. 

Probably hd for me, because I like to sharpen that steel more.


----------



## Diana (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't bother with a cheap chef's knife. Get something good enough to take and hold an edge, with a good enough profile for at least some agility. Forschners are excellent bang for the buck in just about anything but the chef's profile; sadly those are too "German" to be any good.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 18, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 18, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Huh?


x2


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 18, 2013)

chinacats said:


> x2


 x3


----------



## spinblue (Jan 19, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> x3



x4 ---- like this doesn't look like something that came out of left field. LOL


----------



## vicv (Jan 19, 2013)

Kind of random and OT. he didn't even mention a cheap knife


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2013)

Yup. I slept on it, came back and I'm still confused! 

I say Gesshin, because of Jon.

Oh, I also say Italian ice over ice cream, but not always.


----------



## Kelson (Jan 19, 2013)

at least Diana did'nt try to sell him a full cutco line


----------



## bechler (Jan 27, 2013)

So far it's Geshin over Kono and a random comment?....


----------



## vlad8 (Jan 28, 2013)

I also would like to read how these 2 compare from somebody who has used them both.


----------



## daveb (Jan 28, 2013)

I posed the same question here a year ago - though I included the Suisin IH and the artiflex(?) as well. The recommendations then were overwhelmingly for the Ginga and Suisin. I followed that advice and have been quite happy with it. Sorry Vlad, no experience with Kono. Good luck in your search.


----------



## mhlee (Jan 29, 2013)

I haven't been able to make a direct comparison between two identical knives, e.g. Konosuke HD 240 Wa Gyuto vs. Gesshin Ginga Stainless 240 Wa Gyuto, but I have used a 270 Konosuke HD and just used a Gesshin 240 White No. 2 Wa Gyuto yesterday for the first time. The 270 HD was a nice knife, but not outstanding. It really doesn't stick out in my memory. 

The grind on the Gesshin is excellent, and, for being a laser, it felt stiff and agile. The OOTB edge is very sharp (I was able to nearly shave cabbage, cut cleanly through some pork loin - raw and cooked), and the fit and finish is excellent. The handles that JKI gets for these knives are really nice. The ferrules are flush with the wooden part of the handle, the sayas fit very nicely (mine was actually a touch too tight). (Also, FWIW, compared to a Nogent that I've been using the past few days, I much prefer the Ginga. I'll post more about the Ginga as I continue to use it over the next several days.) 

Especially given the recent Konosuke price increase, and comments about declining fit and finish of Konosuke knives, if the stainless steel used for the Ginga is close in performance to the HD steel (which, I would assume it is), I'd have to give my vote to the Gesshin Ginga.


----------



## bechler (Mar 4, 2013)

Someone mentioned the Suisin earlier, does anyone know why its about 100 bucks more than the Kono. Is it that much better of a knife?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2013)

the suisin inox isnt really "better" than a gesshin ginga. it has a nicer handle...maybe there are costs associated with their labor and production that makes the final product cost more...but the ginga and the suisin perform the same. theyre alittle different when it comes to sharpening but theyre both really really great knives. as are the sakai yusukes at bluewayjapan ebay store.


----------



## RCG (Mar 4, 2013)

I just ordered a Gesshin Ginga 300mm Wa-Sujihiki on Friday and received it this afternoon.

I haven't done anything but admire it so far, but I think the fit & finish are excellent. It is nice and thin, too. The saya fits well and the knife was well packed for shipping.

The folks at JKI seem to be very nice people as well as a pleasure to do business with. 

I think I'll christen the knife on the St. Patrick's Day Corned beef, which it should cut like a beam of light.

All in all, I am absolutely delighted both with the transaction and the knife.


----------



## bechler (Mar 4, 2013)

I have heard a few people say that sharpening the Suisin is different. How so? Can someone explain?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2013)

give jon at JKI a ring. this is why everybody likes him so much-he can break it down for you. i think suisins are a little more wear resistant, have slightly better edge retention especially if you make a microbevel when you sharpen. gingas are a little easier to sharpen...and may have better edge stability. ive used them both, and theyre the 2 easiest stainless knives ive ever sharpened. well, also the DT ITK. sakai yusukes should be right there in the conversation along ginga and suisin IMO.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd love to try a Ginga, but I do have a Konosuke HD Kiritsuke Gyuto and it's the shizzle. Takes and holds a great edge - thin blade very light knife for a 270 and cuts like a dream. 

I'm getting a review together for a Yoshihiro 270 carbon/van/moly gyuto I got recently. So far it's proving to be a really nice knife for under $200 - stay tuned.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2013)

BTW my comments were in regards to gesshin gingas stainless line vs suisin inox. the white steel ginga is a whole different ball game. havent tried a ginga white steel yet.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, I got a Yusuke suji 240 in stainless and find it absolutely great in use and sharpening (F&F is simply perfect).
Word of advice though: it's a pure "laser" and even at 240mm I find it already bends and flexes a lot. 
So much, in fact, that I had to drastically diminish pressure while sharpening.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2013)

ChiliPepper said:


> Yeah, I got a Yusuke suji 240 in stainless and find it absolutely great in use and sharpening (F&F is simply perfect).
> Word of advice though: it's a pure "laser" and even at 240mm I find it already bends and flexes a lot.
> So much, in fact, that I had to drastically diminish pressure while sharpening.


"special thin" yusuke or regular grind? i think the difference is 1.8mm spine and 2.3


----------



## ChiliPepper (Mar 4, 2013)

regular 2.3. 
I was made aware of a beefier version (KS clone) but not of a thinner one.
Gee, at 1.8 actually a Yusuke suji would act more like a salmon or prosciutto slicer imho...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2013)

my mistake! the 240mm is actually 1.6 at the spine! the 270 is 1.8. check it out.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589bf729eb


----------



## ChiliPepper (Mar 4, 2013)

even worse! :biggrin:


----------

